# Pan American Games.



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2003)

Evidently there was some confusion over which events (foil, epee, saber) would be run.

An AP story from yesterday says that the U.S. has gold medaled in women's saber (Sada Jacobson) and men's foil (Dan Kellner).

The story says the American national anthem wasn't available so the fencing team captain (Jeff Bukantz) led the team and fans in singing it.

See here for details.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2003)

Pan-Am Games Results:
http://www.fencing101.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=7508


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2003)

Summary:
http://www.usoc.com/usoc/pressbox.n...cecfdef9f3e3bf3685256d7c000f2af3?OpenDocument



> The United States fencing team made history at the 2003 Pan American Games, capturing a total of eleven medals, including five gold, three silver, and three bronze. In the best finish ever for a U.S. team at the Pan American Games, the Americans won the most fencing medals among all the Pan American countries.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

